# The Subtle Uses of Cornstarch



## chefron (May 14, 1999)

Okay, I need practical advice from my fellow culinarians regarding a sensitive and somewhat comical kitchen issue. Its July and the heat is killing me. Really. I can frequently be seen walking to the employee restroom as if I have been riding a horse, carrying a box of trusty cornstarch. You can always tell if Chef Ron was there because of traces of white powder on the men's room floor. The baggy chef's pants don't seem to help. Bad enough its 150 degrees and I have 3 rails of tickets running; now I can't even walk without everybody cracking up? Is there a God?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Ron, I go one step further with the cornstarch. I put it in the walk-in freezer. This way I cool myself off as I dry myself off. AHHHHH- the joys of ice cold cornstarch.


----------



## chefron (May 14, 1999)

Pete: I loved the freezer idea! That's great. Bri- that is funny! Well, at least he didn't take Cream of Tartar. Baking Powder might have been funny too.


----------

